# New from Oklahoma too...



## KKD (Jun 22, 2012)

Hello All
Just wanted to say hello and thanks for a wonderful site. I figured it was time to stop being a wallflower and post. I'm in the extreme southwest corner of the state and lemme tell you...it's hot! Over a week of triple digits and no end in site. I do not have a hive or anything yet. This is my reading, learning semester. I live in the city limits and there seems to be a 'no bee's allowed in residential area' sign coming from the city planning office. I emailed someone from the OK Beekeepers Association for assistance/guidance. 
Look forward to visiting the site and getting more insight on these incredible group of girls!

Kris


----------



## Two_cyl (Mar 26, 2012)

http://www.oda.state.ok.us/forms/cps/apiaryact.pdf

KKD that should help you in your questions about what is allowed. Oklahoma Law for Beeks is very proactive.

Get in touch with the Cooperative Extension in Jackson County and they can help you find the right contacts at the Ag Dept.

Welcome to the forums. My bees are located in Caddo County I know all about the heat but still better than last year so far!

Matt


----------



## Two_cyl (Mar 26, 2012)

Here is the specific language in the Act for the Brilliant Minds at City Hall

§2-3-125 - Local Government Regulations and Ordinances Regarding Honeybees and Hives
No county, municipal corporation, consolidated government, or other political subdivision of this 
state shall adopt or continue in effect any ordinance, rule, regulation, or resolution prohibiting, 
impeding, or restricting the establishment or maintenance of honeybees in hives. This provision 
shall not be construed to restrict the zoning authority of a county or municipal government to 
establish appropriate locations for apiaries.


----------



## Bigtwin (Jun 19, 2011)

Welcome Kris!


----------



## cdb 1212 (Jun 14, 2012)

welcome kris, and good luck. there are many good people on this forum to learn from.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Kris!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Welcome!! Hope you get that worked out! You can still come by and visit my girls when you are @ Tinker.


----------



## KKD (Jun 22, 2012)

Regardless what they say, i still plan on visiting ya when I'm up there.


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome.


----------

